# Wireless Phone Jack Problem



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi

I recently bought a wireless phone jack/extension to use with my Sky Satellite Box. I got it because Sky insist that the boxes are always connected to a phone line and there is no phone socket near the box. Anyway it works fine, the problem is that when someone tries to phone me the phone rings only once and stops. They can't even leave a message. There is a dial tone and I can ring out ok though.

The way it is set up I have the master unit connected to a power socket, the phone (which is a wireless hub) connected to the master unit via phone cable and then the master unit connected to the wall phone socket using a phone cable as per the instructions. The slave unit is then plugged into a power socket in my living room with both my sky boxes connected to it via phone cables. Like I said the only problem is when someone tries to ring me. I know the wirless phone jack is the problem because when I remove it the phones work fine.

Does anyone have a solution to this problem or know why it's happening?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Noone has any idea?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you tell us the Name/Model number of the wireless phone jack?

I tried one of these, just the wireless jack, it was poor at best.

BG


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

It's simplay called RTX Wireless Phone Jack. Can't find a model number on it, I think perhaps they only make one. It's odd because it works perfectly with the set top box and phoning out. It's just when I someone phones me it rings once and stops :sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

have you tried calling using like cell phone? What happens then.

Check to make sure the answering machine setting are correct.

BG


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry i've taken so long to get back to you. Same problem whether I use a mobile phone or a land line to call. And i've never set the answering machine, we use a telephone company service that records messages from missed callers instead. My land line is connected to a wireless phone hub though, with 3 wireless receivers. Could this be the problem?


----------



## goa'uld (Oct 24, 2009)

Solved the problem. It was because I had two set top boxes (sky boxes) plugged into the one slave unit. I just had to buy another slave unit and connect the boxes separately :smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad you got it figured out. :wave:

BG


----------

